# ROTP Civie April Selection Board



## Bartgs (4 Apr 2006)

Well. It's april now, and from what i've been hearing around these parts, is that the selection board is handing out offers to select candidates. Does anyone know for how long this goes on for (civie ROTP)? Is it likely that if i dont hear from them within the next two weeks or so, I should probably start thinking of an alternative plan? Thanks in advance - Bart


----------



## kincanucks (10 Apr 2006)

Bartgs said:
			
		

> Well. It's april now, and from what i've been hearing around these parts, is that the selection board is handing out offers to select candidates. Does anyone know for how long this goes on for (civie ROTP)? Is it likely that if i dont hear from them within the next two weeks or so, I should probably start thinking of an alternative plan? Thanks in advance - Bart



ROTP Civie U offers can be given out up to 31 Mar 07.


----------



## Zach15 (10 Apr 2006)

When is the latest that you can get an ROTP Civie U offer and still make basic this summer?

    - Zach


----------



## kincanucks (10 Apr 2006)

Zach15 said:
			
		

> When is the latest that you can get an ROTP Civie U offer and still make basic this summer?
> 
> - Zach



28 May (course starts 29 May) and 02 Jul (course starts 03 Jul).


----------



## Zach15 (10 Apr 2006)

Oh, perfect. I got lots of time 

    Zach


----------



## double0three (11 Apr 2006)

That's good news!


----------



## Bartgs (13 Apr 2006)

Is there a period of time (ie. may) when the majority of ROTP civie candidates get the call??


----------



## kincanucks (13 Apr 2006)

Bartgs said:
			
		

> Is there a period of time (ie. may) when the majority of ROTP civie candidates get the call??



All ROTP applicants will be contacted in the next few weeks.


----------

